# Ammco Shaper



## MattM (Apr 27, 2013)

Yesterday I purchased an Ammco  7" shaper off Craig's list for $300.00 delivered.  It appears complete and in working order except the phenolic bull gear is missing more than a few teeth.  Research indicates this is a common problem with these machines and that, at the time they were extant, bullgear replacements were readily available. 

Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 27, 2013)

MattM said:


> Yesterday I purchased an Ammco 7" shaper off Craig's list for $300.00 delivered. It appears complete and in working order except the phenolic bull gear is missing more than a few teeth. Research indicates this is a common problem with these machines and that, at the time they were extant, bullgear replacements were readily available.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get one?



There is a real active shaper group over at Yahoo Groups. I don't have the link, perhaps you can find it or someone can pop in and share it. Also, the discussion forum over at OWWM.com is a great parts resource for old equipment and they do have a dedicated metalworking machines section in their "BOYD" part of the forum.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 27, 2013)

Good group. Lots of drawings and tech data on a variety of makes.

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/Metal_Shapers/?prop=eupdate


----------



## Choiliefan (Jan 3, 2020)

Most activity has moved to groups.io:








						Metal-Shapers-and-Planers groups.io Group
					

For owners and users of all makes and models of metalworking shapers and planers. Originally the Metal Shapers Yahoo group started by Scott Logan.




					groups.io
				



and...








						Ammco Shaper Bull Gears
					

FYI - A fellow over on the Home Shop Machinist forum just made another small run of phenolic 7" AMMCO shaper bull gears.  I'm not sure if he's on this forum, but he is over there under the handle "partsproduction".   These bull gears are intentionally designed as the weak link in case the ram...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## talvare (Jan 3, 2020)

I bought one from this guy:

Glen Linscheid 
partsproduction@centurylink.net

You may want to contact him to see if he's still making them.

Ted


----------

